# Lake Walter F George



## baybranch02 (Nov 21, 2010)

Is anyone hunting the archery only wma at Georgetown? I havent been up there in a few years    but used to see a lot of deer.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Dec 19, 2011)

The River Bluff tract at Georgetown has been dropped. The other tracts are full of dogs and poachers with rifle and corn. the good ole days are gone there. used to be the best bowhunting in the state, no more. the corps used to have even more but dropped the 26 mile stretch due to complaints. funny, never run into no one else hunting. now the hunting clubs along it get to hunt all the way to the lake- thanks COE for helping out the bradley folks- its a who u know world. now COE wants to stop dock building and no brush cutting- COE are def. anti-hunting and anti-fishing


----------

